# The Horse and Jockey, Oldham



## Partypebbles (Mar 10, 2014)

My first post so if i get this wrong please forgive me.

We was driving driving along the A62 on 02/02/14 and I stopped to take these photos (sorry I wasn't expecting to stop anywhere with 4 kids in the car.) But I could not believe the condition of this place. Due to the recent high winds, all but one chimney has come down and lots of the buildings apex's? Also the lettering from the name *The Horse and Jockey* have disappeared. I only had a few minutes as there was a guy watching everything I was doing. :arghh: 

Also drove past on 07/03/14 and all the grass has been cleared and leveled. I would love to hear if anyone knows whats going on with this site.


----------



## AgentTintin (Mar 11, 2014)

Photo's not displaying properly ::: check out this link (LINK)


----------



## robbie1003 (Mar 11, 2014)

cant see your photos either but I know what your talking about as this is very local to me, it has suffered with the recent weather. this building was a sad loss due to the fire those years ago, quite a time capsule inside, wish I had got photos but was before my interest in such things, everything was just left and looked like it hadn't been touched for 80years. did speak to the owner on site a couple of days after the fire and I left very suspicious. lookforward to seeing the photos.


----------



## cunningplan (Mar 11, 2014)

The photos are very good, its a pain but just click on the links, not much left but you've done a good job with whats left.


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 12, 2014)

Please read the guide section of the forum on how to post photos.


----------



## krela (Mar 12, 2014)

I have fixed the image links for you, as others have said there's a guide to posting images which will get you right next time.


----------



## Partypebbles (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you very much for fixing the images for me Krela, I will get it right next time.


----------



## smiler (Mar 12, 2014)

That's a great first post, the fire could have weakened. The structure and the recent lousy weather finished it off, I enjoyed it, Thanks.


----------

